# New Tarantula Setup



## bamato (Apr 19, 2009)

After moving, I set this new shelf system up for all my T tanks.  The shelves are plastic and cheap   Only 40$ at Lowes.  And the shelves are solid so small T tanks can go on them as well.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Marcink125 (Apr 19, 2009)

sweet!!!!!nice and neat.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 20, 2009)

vury organized!


----------



## bamato (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm loving it.  Makes it easier to keep track of stuff.  Just need a work table now.....


----------



## PhoenixRisen (Apr 20, 2009)

*Organization is Key*

Very organized. Looks nice. What, by the way, is in that wire cage we can see the corner of in the pics?


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 20, 2009)

is that an air freshener spray i see along w/ oil insence?  I didn't know that stuff was okay to put around your T's i avoid em like the plauge nice setup though


----------



## bamato (Apr 20, 2009)

The wire cage is ferrets.


----------



## samatwwe (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice set-up! :clap:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 20, 2009)

*very nice*

Very nice, wish i could have a collection like that


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice! congrats... it looks awesome...

............and also.. $40 each?


----------



## bamato (Apr 20, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Very nice, wish i could have a collection like that


It's still growing   Not sure what I'm getting next, but I'm very anxious!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 21, 2009)

wow I'm so ignored....... LOL


----------



## bamato (Apr 21, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> wow I'm so ignored....... LOL


Sorry :8o  Yeah, about 40 or 45 I believe @ lowes


----------

